# Name placement on tee backs



## svc (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been asked to place names on the back of baseball henley style tees. The already have front designs and numbers on the back. They want me to put the playes names above the numbers. What is the correct spacing between the name and the number? Or the base of the neck and the number. I cannot find any placement guidelines for this and wondered if anyone could help who has done this before? I want to do it right for them.

Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

With my football jerseys, I generally leave about 3" to 4", depending on whether it's a Youth or Adult size.


----------



## svc (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! Is it 3-4" above the number or from the neckline? These are youth & small/medium adult size shirts.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Since the number is already on there, I think you might be better to find a center between the neckline and the top of the number.


----------

